# Pre party pics anyone?



## DappledDawn (Oct 8, 2009)

Awesome! I love the ceiling! It looks like your party is going to rock!


----------



## leighanne4585 (Aug 28, 2009)

That looks great!! Very inventive, love the ceiling idea! Have a great party!


----------



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow! That looks GREAT!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That looks freakin awesome, princessdark! Keep us posted with new pix if you take more


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

that IS awesome! good job.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wonderful! I can't wait to see and hear more about your party.


----------



## ZombieSlayerMummy (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice! You have done a great job decorating!


----------



## Cadu (Sep 27, 2006)

WOW that looks awesome. I love the firplace with the portraits


----------



## jamesmoore80 (Sep 22, 2011)

Love it princessdark! Wish I had gotten those toilet decals now. I can't reveal too much because we still have quite a bit of work to do over the next few days, but here are a few pics of what we're working on.

View attachment 96145
View attachment 96146
View attachment 96147


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow! Fantastic work


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks amazing! You definitely got the circus tent feel. I love how the ceiling looks. 

Jamesmoore...looking good! I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

Love the circus Princess!
James, the charred body is great!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

That looks great and it must have taken forever to hang up that crepe paper!


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

OH--that's wonderful!! Very nicely done!!


----------



## princessdark (Jul 17, 2007)

Luckily my husband took last friday and monday off and we both have this coming friday and monday off to finish getting ready. will post pics after party as well.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Fantastic job! Really looks like a big top. Very inventive.


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)

nice job! especially i love your chop shop decoration) have a happy halloween))


----------



## funhousejoe (Oct 1, 2008)

*my wife the designer*

ok couple pics of shelves will add more


----------

